# Taste - the ever changing flavour of it all



## gdigitel (10/1/17)

The first DIY recipe I tried was the ever popular Bronuts. Thankfully that was not the only recipe I tried that day as it would have ended my DIY career before it began. I am one of those people who found that Chocolate Glazed Donuts, Smacked My Throat in the Nuts. It was unbearable and harsh as hell. Fortunately The Dutchess Clone was the second bottle I shook. This became my goto ADV along with Creamy Mint.
Then I discovered a new favourite, Mr Peanut Butter. The beautiful smooth custard given a slight edge by the peanut was glorious. I actually started enjoying the ever so slight throat hit the TFA Peanut Butter was giving. A few weeks down the line and I don't really get much of a throad hit anymore and I actually miss it. So I try the logical thing and mix some Bronuts again. Now I understand why this is such a popular recipe. I still find that I prefer the throat hit at certain times in the day and not all the time but my tolerance has definitely increased.
The intricacies of flavour preferences are debated often and there are various psychological as well as physical circumstances which effect your personal perception of a specific flavour. I noticed that smoking when it's more humid gave a different taste to when it's dry which is different to when it's cold. Therefore different flavours lend themselves to different climates. Vaping a fruity vape with Coffee dont go down well whereis coffee and caramel or hazelnut goes wow in your mouth. When I first tried the Bronuts recipe my lungs were also recovering from the stinkies, hence the throat hit was probably irataring my damaged lungs too much at that stage. Also now that my taste buds have recovered, my flavour profile has moved away from the mints slightly. I still like it but just not as often anymore.
For some reason I'm not a fruity vape fan yet but I will try it again and with different mixes. So far I have just tried a variety of Berry recipes, maybe I should try guava or orange. Also cannot do chocolate vapes like Crooks and Cream or Peppermint crisp tart, Pillow Talk, Cuprian. Seems like anything with INW Milk Chocolate makes me taste burned coil. One puff OK, yikes from there on out.
How has your taste changed, has it changed at all?

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/1/17)

gdigitel said:


> The first DIY recipe I tried was the ever popular Bronuts. Thankfully that was not the only recipe I tried that day as it would have ended my DIY career before it began. I am one of those people who found that Chocolate Glazed Donuts, Smacked My Throat in the Nuts. It was unbearable and harsh as hell. Fortunately The Dutchess Clone was the second bottle I shook. This became my goto ADV along with Creamy Mint.
> Then I discovered a new favourite, Mr Peanut Butter. The beautiful smooth custard given a slight edge by the peanut was glorious. I actually started enjoying the ever so slight throat hit the TFA Peanut Butter was giving. A few weeks down the line and I don't really get much of a throad hit anymore and I actually miss it. So I try the logical thing and mix some Bronuts again. Now I understand why this is such a popular recipe. I still find that I prefer the throat hit at certain times in the day and not all the time but my tolerance has definitely increased.
> The intricacies of flavour preferences are debated often and there are various psychological as well as physical circumstances which effect your personal perception of a specific flavour. I noticed that smoking when it's more humid gave a different taste to when it's dry which is different to when it's cold. Vaping a fruity vape with Coffee dont go down well whereis coffee and caramel or hazelnut goes wow in your mouth. Therefore different flavours lend themselves to different climates. When I first tried the Bronuts recipe my lungs were also recovering from the stinkies, hence the throat hit was probably irataring my damaged lungs too much at that stage. Also now that my taste buds have recovered, my flavour profile has moved away from the mints slightly. I still like it but just not as often anymore.
> For some reason I'm not a fruity vape fan yet but I will try it again and with different mixes. So far I have just tried a variety of Berry recipes, maybe I should try guava or orange. Also cannot do chocolate vapes like Crooks and Cream or Peppermint crisp tart, Pillow Talk, Cuprian. Seems like anything with INW Milk Chocolate makes me taste burned coil. One puff OK, yikes from there on out.
> How has your taste changed, has it changed at all?


Ive been DIYing for a few years, the 1st year my recipes changed a hell of a lot. For example, I used to love concentrates that had a coconut flavor or like a tfa cinamon danish, now just the smell of it makes me want to hurl. The last year or so ive been stuck on coffee and peanut butter flavors. Ive always hated fruity flavors, with the exception of cap strawberry and tfa dragon fruit. When off stinkies, for me at least, it look me more than a year for my taste buds to work optimally again, but I guess thats what happens when you smoke 40 a day. But still today, I would mix something that makes me think mmm this is my new ADV, but by the second batch I cant stand it. But again, thats what makes me love DIY, you can customize your own taste profile like and when your own taste changes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Taytay (10/1/17)

Well said! Basically exactly the reason I have taken up DIY recently... Today I can't get enough creamy, sweet vanilla custard but tomorrow it makes me nauseous after two pulls, then I can't get enough fruits, then bakery, back to fruits... Suddenly I feel for vanilla custard again. And round and round we go. 
Specifically LOVED bronuts 2 weeks ago, at the moment I have pushed it to the back of the stash. Right now, I Can't get enough of the Cap Cola single mix I got last week. Tastes just like cola fizz pops. 
I am definitely a flavour chaser (at any given time I have about 8 small containers of different juices on me) so I love the affordable variety that DIYing makes possible

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gdigitel (10/1/17)

@SmokeyJoe in reading your post I already stumbled into the biggest problem with DIY - the perpetual missing ingredient list. 
Now I have to find a coffee recipe and order the necessary ingredients.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel (10/1/17)

@Taytay now I have to add CAP Cola to that missing ingredients list too


----------



## RichJB (10/1/17)

Heh, I'm going through the opposite. I haven't found coffee or chocolate vapes to make my ADV list. So FA Cocoa, Chocolate, Dark Bean and Cappuccino, Inw Milk Chocolate, Cap Choc Glazed Doughnut and Chocolate Fudge Brownie all go on the "not to be re-ordered" list. I have around 160 concentrates currently, I aim to get that down to less than 100 this year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Taytay (11/1/17)

gdigitel said:


> @Taytay now I have to add CAP Cola to that missing ingredients list too


Like you can talk... Thanks to you, I have already added Mr Peanut Butter to my list of recipes for monthend... And monthend is still many moons away


----------



## Silver (11/1/17)

Great post and thread @gdigitel

It is interesting how one's flavour preferences for vaping can and often do change.

I agree on the throat hit requirement at different times of the day. First thing in the morning I need something quite mild and can only do MTL. By mid morning the bigger vaping can start. If I take a big lung hit first thing in the morning its terrible for me.

As for flavour, i have always and continue to enjoy fruity menthol vapes and strong tobaccoes. Also love good coffee vapes. Those have been quite consistent since I started vaping.

What has changed over the past few months is that I am enjoying the occasional dessert vape more. I could not stand dessert vapes until about a year ago. May have something to do with the vaping devices that have changed.

I enjoy trying new juices and find it very exciting when loading a 'never vaped before juice' into a freshly pitstopped setup.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gdigitel (11/1/17)

Taytay said:


> Like you can talk... Thanks to you, I have already added Mr Peanut Butter to my list of recipes for monthend... And monthend is still many moons away



I looovvve Mr Peanut Butter


----------



## Taytay (12/1/17)

gdigitel said:


> I looovvve Mr Peanut Butter


May I ask what recipe you use? I found 3,all slightly different


----------



## gdigitel (12/1/17)

Taytay said:


> May I ask what recipe you use? I found 3,all slightly different


I use this one, it's the 5th recipe in the list. Try not to sub TFA Peanut Butter with anything as it has a rather unique peanut butter taste that actually makes the recipe. I used FA Peanut Butter in my last batch and the peanut flavour is quite subdued.
https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/4ol2j3/does_anybody_know_where_i_can_find_a_clone_of/

Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel (24/1/17)

Might be interestingood to some. Athe the moment I have a slight snoz gunk invasion. Maybe it could even qualify as flu. Anyway, I decided to try some of my lesser favourite home brews in order to save my favourites for when I can enjoy them to the full. So I try some Crooks and Cream and it tastes awesome. Now usually anything with INW Milk Chocolate tastes like metal to me but not now. Seems some nasal gunk has shorted out my INW Milk Chocolate aversion receptors. Hope it stays shorted out.


----------

